
Show HN: Find usability problems on your website - gzmihai
https://getulmo.com
======
gzmihai
Ulmo is a sass tool for detecting user behaviors that create confusion,
retention, or interest so you can improve your website's usability. Based on
the behaviors detected, you can react in real-time with built-in actions
(notifications, animations, polls) exactly when an issue happens.

The idea came up while visiting an e-commerce website. I was looking for a
product which didn't have enough information or images on the presentation
page. Unconsciously, I've got frustrated and started to rage click the next
button on a carousel gallery. At that moment, I wanted to talk to someone from
the e-commerce website to explain my thoughts. That didn't happen, but I
realized what great context there was for the seller to get my feedback
exactly when that issue happened.

I'm particularly interested in two areas (but appreciate all comments):

1\. Is the value/proposition for this service simple to understand?

2\. Would you be interested in this service? If not, what is missing from it?

